
Show HN: Watch nearly empty cities all over the world with EarthCam - kylebenzle
https://www.earthcam.com/
======
maps7
The Temple Bar, Dublin [1] one caused controversy about a week ago when it
showed lots of people not respecting the social distancing guidelines.

[1]
[https://www.earthcam.com/world/ireland/dublin/?cam=templebar](https://www.earthcam.com/world/ireland/dublin/?cam=templebar)

